

Senate Passes Bill Creating 'Copyright Czar' - babyshake
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/09/senate-passes-b.html

======
wheels
I nominate Lawrence Lessig. :-)

~~~
rplevy
I nominate Richard Stallman.

------
jamesbritt
Why is there never a Czar of Making Stuff, only various forms of Czar of
Restricting Stuff

